# Meaning Behind the Username!



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

So I've noticed that people here have some pretty random usernames... 
And I was wondering why those usernames are what they are.

So my username is tropicalfish and that's because I have tropicalfish. Pretty simple....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm Funlad3 because I'm a fun lad! And I've used for everything since I was five. That was a LONG time ago!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because i like Lohachatas.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't remember. I think I BabbleFished my name in middle school.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Because i abosutely love albino fish! and the 101 because I'm still a newbie!!! WELL NOT REALLY HEHE....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I think mine is obvious.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine, too; I just really hate fresh, new salt.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine is the name of one of my all-time favorite games. I'd spend what felt like ages playing Earthsiege. It's too bad the series died off after Starsiege. That game was rather good.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

My initials are K. B.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

weeeel i like danios! lol


----------



## edessa (May 3, 2011)

Edessa is the city in Greece where I was born and raised.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my mother from Crete..father from Kos.....unfortunately they never taught us to speak the language..


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

My username started off as skorpian on an online MMORPG game called Soma 7 years ago. Alot of people called me skorpy for short. After 2 years, I started another game called Lineage2, and my name was shortened to Skorpy. I have been known as Skorpy online and called it irl ever since.

Even on facebook, I have put Skorpy as my middle name.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

blindkiller is the first username I had once I started gaming at 13. That was 13 years ago, never changed it since.

I thought I'd be funny and say something along the lines of I kill blind people, but I decided not to since it's not true anyways. Common misnomer.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My initials...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

my initials and I think 7 was the a guesstimate of how times I had to remake an account. Each user name I tried got shorter.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

What's "old" or "new" salt?


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

My bettas name was blazer but i changed it to lightning


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Its my name.... Im original.. not really.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well... I really like fish  haha, but i wish my username didn't sound so childish...


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

I actually came up with my name when I started playing an MMORPG called World of Warcraft, I was the first person ever to have the name as a screen-name so I was pretty amazed. I have used it for stuff like this ever since then. Plus its just cool sounding. Sandrion.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

love Bettas!!! duh?


----------

